# Old compounds for finger shooting?



## T.C.L (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello all. I was curious what more knowledgeable finger shooters thought about using older compounds? 

I used to shoot this bow years ago but switched to longbows and recurves a while back. I was playing around with this bow in the basement and it seems pretty quick (compared to my longbow) and relatively quiet. The deflex riser and high brace height seem to make it a fairly forgiving bow as well.

I guess my question is as follows: is it worth putting money into a bow like this? I assume the costs would be rather small as it would need a new string and to get retuned but past that it seems to be in decent shape.

Any opinions would be welcome.
thanks,
Tom.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

It's probably only worth it if you intend on shooting it and not getting rid of it. I'm not sure new strng and cables would make it much more valuable.

I would like an ol' Hoyt Provantage someday.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

The cables being steel will not need to be changed and the string will be if I have one in stock is $23.00 or $15.00 if it uses the dacron string.(I think it does with tear drops) Anything else you add on will be extra. If it were me I would upgrade to new only if you would shoot the new one.:wink:


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hello T.C.L. 
Would the bow in the pic be a Hoyt Spectra 5000 ? A good finger bow if it is.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

The great thing about the old compounds is that they were designed to be shot with fingers, so if that's what your gonna do then it should work good. I'm having Extreme Bowstrings build new cables and string for my Dads old ProLine Point Blank for just such a reason.


----------



## T.C.L (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I can't decide whether to convert it to a target recurve or keep it as is. 
Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just an FYI, I have two recurves made from that riser and they are sweet. They are not the best choice in a recurve if a fast recurve is what your after, UNLESS you have a longish DL. If your a 29" or less, performance wise, a bear blackbear would be a better performer. 
Like I said I have two, but kinda wish I'd left one as is just for a finger shooter compound. They have a great grip, nice and petite. I can't make up your mind for you obviously, but it seems a new string only is pretty cheap if it otherwise fits you. If you get absolutely bored with it as a compound you always have that option of making a recurve out of it. But once done, you can't go back.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*shoot it*

I saw a competitor at Las Vegas 2 years ago using a bow very similar to yours, a Hoyt. He was shooting fingers and doing very well in the competition.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

T.C.L said:


> Thanks for all the input. I can't decide whether to convert it to a target recurve or keep it as is.
> Thanks,
> Tom.


 Either way you are going to have to put a button and rest on it so give it a try.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

jmoose77 said:


> Hello T.C.L.
> Would the bow in the pic be a Hoyt Spectra 5000 ? A good finger bow if it is.


Looks like my old Ram Hunter.

The Ram Hunter was the model before the Spectra and did not have a cutout around ther button.

Had mine converted to the AIM fast flight sytem and it lost about 15# of draw weight. Good bow and very good for finger shooting, I used to shoot indoor target with mine.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Limey said:


> Looks like my old Ram Hunter.
> 
> The Ram Hunter was the model before the Spectra and did not have a cutout around ther button.
> 
> Had mine converted to the AIM fast flight sytem and it lost about 15# of draw weight. Good bow and very good for finger shooting, I used to shoot indoor target with mine.


I maybe wrong but I believe the Ram hunter had straight limbs and the first year of the spectra 5000 did not have a cut away riser. That was twenty years ago and I could be mistaken.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I have two Spectra Lite Hunters from that same time and I've shot my best fingers 3D score to date with one of them (running an overdraw with 25# arrows, no less). Unfortunately, I bought them back in the day when I was "stretching" for my draw length and now that I've seen the error of my ways, the draw is too long by nearly 2". I put them in the B/S section and didn't get much response even at $50 shipped.

But, anyway, if you just have them sitting around, then sure- toss a sight and stuff on it and go shoot. I'm probably going to give mine to a local kid.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob Gordon is the one to talk to if you decide to go recurve with it. Being able to use ILF limbs is nice. Here's a Gamegetter converted. Same basic riser.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

This was a Spectra 5000


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

My first ever bow was a 1984/5 Ram Hunter and it did indeed have straight limbs. Not sure about the Ram Hunter 2 though.

Mine eventually developed a tiny crack in one limb and I could not get a replacement. I asked at the time if it were possible to get recurve limbs for it and was told a flat NO! That's when I stopped using my nearest dealer and started shooting Martin instead (for the next 15 years).

All this talk of old bows has lead me to dig out my Martin Lynx with recurve wood core limbs, round wheels and steel cables. I think I bought it around 1986 or 87. Still shoots well, but feels a little slow and cumbersome in comparison to the Constitution.

Might have to fletch up some alloys arrows, just for some fun.


----------



## hotrodgary (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spectra Eclipse on the limbs?*

I have a Spectra eclipse that's 40-50# and 28" draw. Looking for 26-27" draw cams. I have the bow up f/s at this site yesterday. Hope we each have what the other wants - -. hotrodgary Gary L.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

My bows are a 2 Darton Vipers, one 50-60# the another 70-80# with Mountaineer 80% letoff round wheels. Also 2 Oneidas, a Oneida Strike eagle and a Aeroforce. I think the newest is a 1994? Don't fear older bows there are many out there with much life left in them.

BW


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

T.C.L.

If you are looking for speed, I would go with a newer bow, as far as accuracy the older bows are just as accurate as the new ones. 
Check the NFAA records, http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/history.cfm , you’ll note that there are still several national records that were set in the 80’s.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i have an old provantage that is a great bow . also a merlin super nova that replaced a hoyt protec that i bought and hated . the provantage and merlin are both nice finger bows and long a to a . try one you'll like it .


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

That's wild -- you can convert these bows into a recurve?


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Rebuilding a Jennings*

I've recently started rebuilding an old, circa 1977 Jennings Super T. It was an ungodly orange color. Now a nice candy cherry red riser. Chrome side plates where the limbs attack. I was contemplating painting the limbs white but have decided to just clean them and then polish them. They have that "yellowed" clear patina of an older bow. Was thinking of converting it to fastflite but I'm concerned the limbs may not be able to hold up to the stiffness of this instead of the steel cables and D50 string.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*old but still hits the x*

I shoot a pse magna flite 48" ata circa 1993
and a view years ago i traded for a hoyt meridian 48" ata
and i have a pse lazer flight taken apart and stored away
I have always said when these bows break i will be done 
cause besides a barnsdale there is no true finger shooting compound made.
i know that many of you shoot a new short ata bow fingers but as far as i am concerned give me a long ata and a reflex riser and i am set.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

T.C.L said:


> Thanks for all the input. I can't decide whether to convert it to a target recurve or keep it as is.
> Thanks,
> Tom.



Only differernce between a target recurve and a hunting recurve is a can of paint. Looks like an excellent bow to keep up the tradition. I shot compounds with my fingers for a number of years and did quite well. No reasoon you won't do better.


----------

